# Garth Iron Mine, Cardiff - June 2012



## cunningcorgi (Jul 20, 2012)

*HISTORY*

Worked eons ago for iron, abandoned, opened again, abandoned, stored some stuff during WW2 as far as I can make out, taken over by the next door quarry who used to use the water in the mine for their washery, used by divers and now just left.

There is a more concise history but it goes on for ages and trying to pick out relevant points was getting a bit tedious so the first paragraph is the basic abridged version. Ohhh, and a murder victim was found in here by a group of kids in the 1960's ! A lot of the original mine has been backfilled from the quarry - I assume they have managed to top all the original workings there by now.

Visited with wonkycows.

*THE VISIT*

1. Working out from last heading




2. Leads you to the first lake




3. Pump house




4. The pump




5. Second lake behind the pump




6. Second drive




7. Leads to divers platform




8. And the final lake




9. The way out




Thanks for looking


----------



## nelly (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice stuff mate


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jul 20, 2012)

Freshly served for our viewing pleasure 

Like shot 2


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the second image (first lake). Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tican (Sep 9, 2012)

I remember going here, and having a dingy in that lake with the divers platform! 







Not me in the lake by the way.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 9, 2012)

OMFG that is the stuff of wet dreams


----------



## derelicthunter (Sep 9, 2012)

wow i would love to visit there looks amazing thanks for the great pics

(trying to locate using interweb and failing)


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 9, 2012)

oooooooooh very nice thanks for sharing


----------

